# Three California Cops Get $15 Million In Rampart Scandal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*UPI*










A federal jury in Los Angeles has awarded $15 million to three police officers in the Rampart corruption scandal.

The three men charged they were victims of false arrest and malicious prosecution.

The Los Angeles Times said the award was a bitter pill for the city, already out about $70 million in Rampart-related settlements to gang members, drug dealers and other victims of gang members.

Now, Los Angeles faces the prospect of paying another significant judgment to officers who were accused of committing some of that same misconduct.

The Orange County jury deliberated for 2 1/2 hours before voting unanimously in favor of Sgt. Edward Ortiz, Officer Paul Harper and former Sgt. Brian Liddy.

Ortiz, Liddy and Harper were acquitted in April 2000 on corruption-related charges stemming from the then-unfolding Rampart scandal, in which former Officer Rafael Perez alleged that he and his colleagues routinely framed, beat and otherwise mistreated suspects.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This is why its so important for Departments to get their shit straight before accusing "everyone".


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

One of the guys initialy accused, Michael Middleton, wrote "COP". Very good read...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Did those three eventually get back on the job or are they no longer working?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't know where you heard that Michael was implicated. I never heard that. And if I'm not mistaken, he retired quite some time ago.

Also, none of the officers have come back to work. One was fired and the other three are in administrative limbo for reasons that you don't read about in the press.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Didn't he retire in '88, years before the Rampart incidents? Isn't a major part of his book, COP, about how there was (repeat: "was") a lot of racism in the LAPD in the past, and how he is against it? I think you might be mistaked, EMT.


----------

